# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Как обновить платформу?

## gvosha

Скачал обновление, установил,теперь требует ключ....Помогите...:(

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Скачал обновление, установил,теперь требует ключ....Помогите...:(


Здесь все есть: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D1%83!/page10

----------


## gvosha

Скачал Репак, теперь при установке  пишет: Указанная учетная запись уже существует...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Скачал Репак, теперь при установке  пишет: Указанная учетная запись уже существует...


Перед установкой Repack, удалите ранее установленную платформу.

----------


## avm3110

> Указанная учетная запись уже существует


И это хорошо, что существует (главное не забыть к ней пароль) :-)

Это та учетка, под которой запускается служба 1С предприятия (если ставите клиент-серверную платформу 1С Предприятие).




> удалите ранее установленную платформу


А тут удаляй, не удаляй - если учетка уже создана, то можно свободно ею пользоваться - это никак на 1С (и её легальность) не влияет.

----------


## fxoy91

Подскажите плз:
1. Есть купленная 1с х64 и 10 клиентских лицензий, но лицензий уже не хватает, есть ли возможность расшириться (естесно без покупки) за счёт ввода ключей или нужно будет ставить полностью ломанную версию?
2. Есть ли вообще смысл ставить 1с сервер х64 и в чем его преимущества перед х32?
3. Если с установкой х32 из хитрого архива с этого форума вопросов не возникает, то чем ломать х64 не понятно, уж больно много в архиве лежит, не ясно чем пользоваться. Чем лучше воспользоваться?

----------


## avm3110

> но лицензий уже не хватает, есть ли возможность расшириться


Есть - или лечи юнипачем "клиентов", либо ставь репак (в части клиентских мест) изначально.




> Есть ли вообще смысл ставить 1с сервер х64 и в чем его преимущества перед х32?


Тут вопрос нагрузки на сервер 1С предприятия. Если он маленький - тебе вполне хватит и файлового режима работы (т.е. траты на серверный ключ - избыточны). Если же тебе нужно обслуживать уеву кучу пользователей, с уевой кучей различных баз с разными конфигурациями, обеспечивать кластеризацию - тут и нужно смотреть в сторону х64 лицензии (и даже в нескольких экземплярах).




> 3. Если с установкой х32 из хитрого архива с этого форума вопросов не возникает, то чем ломать х64 не понятно


Ну, так зачастую "понты дороже денег" и народ мается дурью даже не пробуя ответить "для себя" на элементарный вопрос - "а накуя?" :dance:

----------


## fxoy91

> Есть - или лечи юнипачем "клиентов", либо ставь репак (в части клиентских мест) изначально.


Работа ведётся с терминального сервера через публикацию приложения. Соответственно патчить именно серверное приложение 1с?

Про понты согласен, но что куплено то куплено, сейчас стоит вопрос целесообразности оставаться на х64. Базы в sql, пользователей не много (до 50 активных).

----------


## avm3110

> Работа ведётся с терминального сервера через публикацию приложения.


Значит и нужно пачить клиента на терминальнике (или на терминальник ставить клиента репак)




> сейчас стоит вопрос целесообразности оставаться на х64


А чем парит "оставаться на x64"? Если нет заморочек в части кластеризации (тут целый ряд аспектов и в части балансировки нагрузки и непрерывности бизнеса если екнится железяка с 1С предприятием) - то и оставайтесь на x64. Если же все же кластеризация необходима, то тогда да, либо докупайте вторую лицензию x64 или переходите на x32




> Базы в sql, пользователей не много (до 50 активных).


Ну для клиент-сервера это ясный куй, что "базы на сиквеле" - иначе и быть не может. Тут вопрос насколько много при этом различных 1С конфигураций (ну там УПП, БП, ЗУП, и т.д.). И опять же - если все работает "вполне терпимо" для юзерей - чего парится. Если есть нарекания по быстродействию, то тут уже сложнее, нужно разбираться где "узкое горлышко" (или сиквел, или терминальник, или дисковая подсистема или сетка или ещё что). Т.е. ни факт, что даунгрэйд с x64 на х32 это сразу резко все ухудшит и наоборот - ап с х32 на х64 сделает всех счастливыми.

----------


## fxoy91

> Значит и нужно пачить клиента на терминальнике (или на терминальник ставить клиента репак)
> А чем парит "оставаться на x64"? Если нет заморочек в части кластеризации (тут целый ряд аспектов и в части балансировки нагрузки и непрерывности бизнеса если екнится железяка с 1С предприятием) - то и оставайтесь на x64. Если же все же к


Из чтения этого форума понял, что пропатчить можно только сервер х32, х64 ломается только эмулятором. Или если патчить клиента, то пофиг какой там будет стоять сервер?

ЗЫ: сори за нубские вопросы человека сидевшего на официалке

----------


## avm3110

> что пропатчить можно только сервер х32, х64 ломается только эмулятором


"Ломать" эмулятором  можно и то и то, но пляски с бубном для варианта х64 значительно больше и не всегда бывает успешными (обращаю внимание, что тут речь идёт именно про лицензии "на сервер" 1С Предприятия).





> Или если патчить клиента, то пофиг какой там будет стоять сервер?


Именно. Клиент существует исключительно только в х32 варианте. И тут речь идёт о лечилке именно клиентской лицензии. При этом пофик к какому серверу клиент стучится - или к х32 или х64 (типичная ошибка путать лицензии "на клиента" с лицензиями "на сервер")

----------

fxoy91 (25.06.2015)

----------


## gvosha

Удалил старую платформу, ставлю новую, и опять пишет что учетная запись уже существует, и сброс установки.....подскажите как удалить эту запись....

----------


## avm3110

> Удалил старую платформу, ставлю новую


Это нормально





> и опять пишет что учетная запись уже существует


А чем она тебе мешает? Выбирай - "учетная запись уже существует", вводи пароль и вперёд (если пароль забыл, то заходишь в виндовую оснастку управление учетками и ставишь пароль себе заново).
Но если учетка тебе "в тягость", то вначале её удаляешь через управление учетными записями виндов и только затем запускаешь установку 1С платформы.

----------


## gvosha

Пишет учетная запись существует и нажимаю ОК установка прекращается..

----------


## avm3110

> Пишет учетная запись существует и нажимаю ОК


А что  ты хочешь, если сам просишь создать учетку, которая уже существует?

ставь флажок - учетная запись уже существует, вводи пароль - и будет тебе счастье

----------

